# This weekend I'd work for free



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

There's a dozen VIP's at my work this weekend. Experts in their field, you could call them.
They arrived today, but I had no real reason to interact with them so I did the polite staring instead.
I really wanted to ask my boss if I could stick around this weekend for free, but my boss has a boss and that boss has another boss and tbh I couldn't think of a reason good enough to sway so many bosses.
So now I'll just have to sit at home and be heartbroken about not getting to engage and learn and interact. I really feel I'm missing out


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Apr 2013)

I didn't catch what you mean  whats a dusin VIP?


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

smart ass 
Leave my spelling alone! It never hurt anyone, just caused slight confusion.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Apr 2013)

You're not in Denmark are you?


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> New You're not in Denmark are you?


Now why would you think that, I was really trying to be so secret...


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Apr 2013)

You should have said hello


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

And engage in actual conversation?  j/k.
We actually get a few `experts´ in every now and then. I try not to get to fangirlish though. After all we're all in the same business.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Apr 2013)

You should have said hello as we'd haved loved to chatted. Where did we see you?


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

I don't know, Stu. You probably all stared at me while Lars was showing you around, although I did try to be super covert. Just like I tried with this thread, but that didn't work out so well... My boss is going to tease me to hell on Monday.


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

Btw I would have loved to say hi and obviously I would have loved to get to hang out with you guys and see you work.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Apr 2013)

I'm sure they will be fine with you   (were you with the rockwool?) 

Everyone at tropica have been really nice to us and we setup some great looking tanks this afternoon. Was great to have a tour of the factory too!


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (5 Apr 2013)

I'll have the pleasure of cleaning those tanks in the future  Have great fun the rest of your stay!


----------



## Mick.Dk (6 Apr 2013)

I bet your "boss" doesn't even know about this thread


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (6 Apr 2013)

I can't see how he'd ever find it, except for the fact that Stu wrote `tropica´ above.​


----------



## Mick.Dk (6 Apr 2013)

*lol* You're propably safe, then........


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Apr 2013)

I want to live in the moss tent. In the corner will do.


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (6 Apr 2013)

For the crisp green colours or the moist heat?


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Apr 2013)

Just because I love moss. It's a moss growers dream!


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 Apr 2013)

That moss is a sight to behold !  Its a shame we didn't get to talk with you DC - we had a pretty tight schedule over the two days, but I hope when we come back we can meet with more of you and chat.
Tony


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (6 Apr 2013)

I'm sure it'd be a pleasure


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2013)

Don't let the boss find out or you might end up working every weekend for free


----------



## NatureBoy (8 Apr 2013)

What's all this? UKAPS Illuminati secret meetings in moss tents? what's going on?


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (8 Apr 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Don't let the boss find out or you might end up working every weekend for free



There's no risk of that. He's not that technical...


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Apr 2013)

NatureBoy said:


> What's all this? UKAPS Illuminati secret meetings in moss tents? what's going on?



There was a meeting at tropica, individuals were chosen by tropica. There was individuals from all over Europe, to represent aquascaping and other stuff. The uk was represented by a few from ukaps. As I say these individuals were chosen by tropica. Dan Crawford will be starting a thread shortly with pics and stuff.


----------

